# Huntington Creek



## gnfishn

I fished Huntington Creek for the first time yesterday 7/12. What a beautiful area to be able to spend some time in. The high elevation brought a nice break from the valley heat. 

I've been flyfishing for 8 years or so but don't get out as much as some and feel like my knowledge is still very minimal. But I had a cool learning experience on the river yesterday. As I was making my way up river to the next hole I placed my hand on a rock and noticed right next to it was an exoskeleton of a large "bug" (when I got home and did a little research I think it was a salmon fly). As I continued to look around I noticed quite a few of these abandoned shells.

As I continued fishing I eventually noticed a large number of big, clumsy flying "bugs". I was pretty sure they were the guys who abandoned the shells on the rocks. I caught one to bring home and try to identify. From what I can tell from the wonderful www. they are salmon flies. I'd post a pic but I'm way computer illiterate and don't even want to try right now.

Anyways, I put on a big stonefly (closest thing I had) and had a blast catching a few little browns. All in all a beautiful day on a beautiful river and I learned something new.

Could someone who knows the area a little better confirm that salmon flies do inhabit the area and teach me a little more about the hatch. Does it only occur once a year? How long does it usually last? Do they hatch on sunny days? etc etc.

Thanks
gnfishn


----------



## izzydog

I have never fished Huntington before but I am heading down on Saturday to scout for elk and I guess I will throw the fly rod in. It is always cool to learn new stuff like that. From your description it sure sounds like salmonflies.


----------



## JuddCT

Where on the Huntington were you fishing? No big specifics, but which fork? I learned how to fish on that creek. It really is beautiful. Sometime you should hike from Millers Flat Reservoir, where the creek leaves, and fish that section. That is one of my favorite fly fishing hikes.


----------



## campfire

I have fished Huntington many times but I have never seen salmon flies there. You now know something about Huntington I don't. Well now we both do.  I will be camping down there the first part of August.....ehem after I get back from Alaska.     The Huntington Canyon part of the Mantis is one of my favorite places in the world. A great place to camp, ride, fish hunt and just relax.


----------



## paraAdams

I love the hear that Salmon flies are on some of our creeks here in Utah. i've fished in Montana during a Salmon fly hatch and it was the best fishing i've ever had.

but one question: i don't have a clue where Huntington creek is? Can you give me a little direction about where the creek is?

Thanks!!


----------



## campfire

Huntington Creek drains some of the Eastern side of the Manti-Lasal Mountains. Part of it (The Left Fork)comes out of Electric Lake and follows a paved highway all the way to the town of Huntington south of Price. The Right Fork comes out of Millers Flat, Cleaveland and Huntington(Mammoth) reservoirs and runs through a canyon between Millers Flat Res. and the confluence with the left fork. There is only a foot/horseback trail through that canyon. You can get there on paved roads either from Fairview in Sanpete Valley over the Manti-Lasal Mountains or from Huntington again south of Price. Get a map out and I think you can find it from this no matter where you are comming from. I think that the upper reaches ( the left and the right forks) have special regulations so check the guide book before going.


----------



## campfire

Addendum: I think that like many streams in Utah, nonnative browns are kind of taking over the fishery and pushing the native cutthroat out and overpopulating to the point of stunting like gnfishing eluded to. So the DWR encourages fishermen to harvest a couple of browns and release the cuthroats.


----------



## Wild One

I used to fish around Huntington fairly frequently when I lived in UT and never saw any salmonflies or stone flies in the area. That does not mean they are not there though. This website is very helpful for identifying insects you might find. Check it out:
http://www.troutnut.com/hatch/13/Insect ... Stoneflies


----------



## TOgden

The bugs you saw were the large stone flies. They usually come off in early June but everything seems to be a couple of weeks behind this year. Patterns that works well for the browns are anything that imitates the stone fly nymphs. They are available to the fish all year. There also some cicadas lower in the canyon.

The right fork is the one coming out of Electric Lake. The top five miles of it offers the only section of fly fishing only in the state. From Electric Lake to Engineers and Flood Canyon (approx 5 miles) is fly only with a two fish limit. From Engineers Canyon downstream the stream is under general regulations. 

The left fork comes from the other reservoirs (Huntington, Cleveland, Rolfson, Miller Flat), it is an artificial lure and fly water. There is a good trail that follows the stream most of the way. The DWR encourages fishermen to harvest some of the browns on this section to give the cutthroat population a better chance to increase. 

The mainstem of Huntington Creek is the section below the confluence of the right and left forks down to the forest boundary. This section is under general regulations with no tackle restrictions.
The canyon gets heavy camping pressure but the fishing always seems to be good other than at high water, usually during late April and May. The scenery here is great and when you catch a few fish, well thats a bonus. Glad you discovered a wonderful place to visit.


----------



## Frito

TOgden said:


> The bugs you saw were the large stone flies...


Close but no cigar....


----------

